# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Duros > Outros... >  Lobophyllia hemprenchii

## Julio Macieira

_Lobophyllia hemprenchii_

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Julio

A lobophylia está repetida. Já tinha sido colocada mais abaixo pelo Pedro azevedo

----------

